# The Perfect Speakers?



## lulgje (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey guys,
I am looking into buying a new pair of monitors and have been looking into some models. So far my shortened long list consists of:

The ones I have been looking at:

JBL LSR 4328
JBL LSR 6328

ADAM P11A

DYNADIO BM12A

GENELEC 1032A (Like them, but expensive).

Other brands can be possible too, you're more than welcome to suggest other options as well.

So, any feelings, thoughts, opinions, etc., etc., are really appreciated.

Thanks !
=o


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey lulgje,

I noticed you aren't getting any responses.Perhaps because it's been discussed quite a bit here. So..

maybe use the serach function for this topic. All I can say is Ionce had Genelec 1031a's and loved them. But needed some $ -so I sold them and bought Mackies. Oddly enough, My mixes translated better from my studio to the post studios. 

But..to answer your question-there has been a lot of discussion about these speakers you've suggested so there should be some info here...somewhere......


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 13, 2009)

I wish I could afford the Genelecs as well (although I do have the pricey Westlake BBSM 6's.) I just wish I had Genelecs for up close instead of my NS10's. Bruce Botnik likes Genelecs as well.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 14, 2009)

Best monitors I know of currently are the Barefoot MM-27. Super transparent and some of the best studio mains as well as nearfields ever. Kind of expensive too btw.

http://www.barefootsound.com/

and 

http://www.barefootsound.com/testimonials2.html


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 14, 2009)

lulgje @ Fri Aug 14 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am looking into buying a new pair of monitors and have been looking into some models. So far my shortened long list consists of:
> 
> The ones I have been looking at:
> ...



I have the JBL LSR 4328 and they are somewhat scooped in the mids. Good if you want to impress someone, not ideal for orchestral mixing. Either you complement that by other speakers like Auratones or you compensate it (I do both). If I buyed today I would buy Adam, Genelec higher range or PCM.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 14, 2009)

I listened to the Adams and the Genelecs.
From Adams (A7) I got headache caused due to the highs and the Genelecs were too boomy in the bass region to me. You really got to listen to them.
It's all personal preference.


----------



## lulgje (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have listened to the JBL 6328, Genelec 1032A and the Dynaudio BM12A and just cannot make up my mind yet 

Thanks for your input and other suggestions though, very helpful.
o-[][]-o


----------



## Brian Ralston (Aug 14, 2009)

http://thehottestgadgets.com/2009/07/the-10-coolest-and-most-expensive-speaker-systems-money-can-buy-003939 (You can always get one of these.)

Particularly The ULTIMATE by Transmission Audio. Only a couple million for the system. Weighs 4 tons though.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 14, 2009)

Bluesky?


----------



## david robinson (Aug 14, 2009)

hi guys,
i've used a lot of the monitors referred to here.
most i can't stand for extended periods of time.
these split driver systems just don't do it for me.
great for home hi-fi.
the best, most accurate is dual concentric - time aligned - because all frequencies are coming from the same point source.
problem is, tannoy own the patent.
as you know this type from tannoy are horrendously expensive.
there other speakers are just the same as anyone elses.
Guy R Fountain was a genius.
it's all so logical.
anyway, i will not mix on anything else.
my mixes translate well to anything.
just be aware that not even the types are equal.
the tannoy DC's with smaller bass drivers are
very blow-able up-able.
and the self powered elipse range re good because of the super tweeter, but the power amps suck balls.
David R.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 16, 2009)

Monitors are sensitive to rooms and preference. There is no best, only what's best to you, in your studio. Listen to a bunch and pick on. Spend as much as you can afford to -- monitors are an investment and arguably the most important part of your chain. Budget a little for room treatment in the future 

p.s. Why does this subject come up every week? 

p.p.s. Check out Resolution Magazine (UK) this month. Great series of articles on monitoring and room treatment.


----------



## lulgje (Aug 16, 2009)

synthetic @ 16/8/2009 said:


> Monitors are sensitive to rooms and preference. There is no best, only what's best to you, in your studio. Listen to a bunch and pick on. Spend as much as you can afford to -- monitors are an investment and arguably the most important part of your chain. Budget a little for room treatment in the future
> 
> p.s. Why does this subject come up every week?
> 
> p.p.s. Check out Resolution Magazine (UK) this month. Great series of articles on monitoring and room treatment.




Thanks for the input.
I am down to one of these two speakers, Dynadio BM15 A (10") or Dynadio BM12 (8").
I am also looking into some room acoustic treatment, GIK and their products looks nice - any suggestions?
=o


----------



## synthetic (Aug 16, 2009)

If price were no object, ATC monitors sound pretty sweet to me. A 5.1 setup of their three way monitors would do my just fine. As for acoustics suggestions, please do a search on this board as this comes up every few weeks.


----------



## Lunatique (Aug 20, 2009)

Scratch the 4328P's off your list, especially when you already have 6328P's on your list--those are far better in terms stereo imaging, balance, accuracy...etc. But 6328P's do need a sub though.

You should look into these following monitors, as they are often raved about by members at various audio forums:

Focal Twins
Klein + Hummel 300D's (I have the D version and love them)
Digidesign RM2's
The already mentioned Barefoot's


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 16, 2009)

Dynaudio BM15's - no contest


----------



## ChrisAxia (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like I've missed all the speaker discussions around here, but just wanted to add that I've been extremely happy with the Adam P11A, and my mixes translate so much better than with any other monitor I previously used.

I remember a few years ago doing surround mixes at a top studio with a full Genelec 5.1 system, and then doing stereo mixes also. I wasn't happy with the stereo mixes and decided to do them again in my own studio with far better results, partly due to more time, but also because I could hear far more detail with the Adams than with the Genelecs.

~Chris


----------



## Libra63 (Sep 25, 2009)

I tested a lot but for me the Genelecs 8050A do their job very well for nearfields.

They are very transparent below 300Hz. And that's what I miss in a lot of nearfields.

Cheers
Libra63


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 25, 2009)

I have been very happy with my Focal Twin 6 monitors, they might be a little more expensive than your intended budget, you might want to also look at some of their other models.
I also had the Solo 6 for about 6 months they are also very good.
The new CMS line is creating quite a buzz,they are quite affordable and they sound great.
disclosure: I am somewhat affiliated w/ Focal.
The Twins work better in my room,as with any monitor you go with,the results will be the sum total of the monitor as well as the room and how well the 2 elements match up.
http://www.focalprofessional.com/en/sm6-line/index.php
http://www.focalprofessional.com/en/cms-line/

Good Luck!
KG


----------



## Lex (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone tried EVENT Opal?

aLex


----------



## rob morsberger (Sep 30, 2009)

I LOVE my dynaudio BM5as. Mix all kinds of music on them for hours.
Highly recommended.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 30, 2009)

I bought the Blue Sky's 2.1, which can be upgraded to 5.1 if necessary.
They sound fine for me and since I am a synth heavy composer the need for a clear 8 inch sub was important. I am quite happy.
Sure, I would love to have a pair of Genelec 8050A's but then I would have to hang out at the Gay Bars again where the drinks are free to save extra money.
I did that for my Solaris hardware synth, and actually had a good time... o-[][]-o


----------



## madbulk (Sep 30, 2009)

Chimelo,
Been meaning to ask forever, what is that your playing in the pic. Looks like a matrix 12 or a jupiter over a cp-70. Whatever it is, you don't see foreheads like that on synths anymore.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 30, 2009)

It's a CS80 on top my Rhodes. 
I actually found that pic of me on a Google search.
I had a few psycho women that would either steal or burn my tour pics so I googled my ass and found this one that I didn't even know existed.
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... 0%26um%3D1


----------



## Stevie (Oct 1, 2009)

chimuelo @ Thu Oct 01 said:


> I had a few psycho women that would either steal or burn my tour pics so I googled my ass and found this one that I didn't even know existed.



That's a strange fetish indeed!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 1, 2009)

I was kind of lucky when I was 17 and was asked to join a signed band. We opened for other signed groups I idolized and up until 7 years ago I spent maybe 3 months a year at home. So I had several photo albums, and I also kept pictures of my family because I missed them. I actually came back to our Hotel rooms one night and a girl I considered a fine looking normal babe was throwing my photo album around and yelling at it because I stopped and talked to someone.....
Another one was out in my back yard one night making a small fire and tossing in pictures.......
My keyboards have also been attacked...... >8o ..That caused me to spend thousands on locking cases from A & S Case Company, Hollywood, CA. ( they make the finest cases, I had unscratchable Snakeskin ATA's)
For some reason some of the finest looking babes are the craziest......I actually get paranoid around normal women these days, as I believe they are plotting my demise.
Sorry for the OT, but I stand by the Blue Sky 2.1's still..


----------



## iMovieShout (Dec 13, 2018)

I moved from Yamaha HS7s to Focal Shape Twins and haven't looked back. Kept my Yamaha HS5s for the rears. Best move ever ...well so far  Might think about Questeds in the future if I ever move to a larger studio.


----------

